# Show Hours



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing I have noticed about shows are the closing times. Especially shows on Friday. I have seen people coming in on Friday or Saturday at 3:30 or 4:30 for a show that closes at 4 or 5. 


I realize it can be a long day, but I'm curious of the benefits of keeping shows open to 6 or 7. Many of you have been to a lot more shows than I have. Have any of you noticed the number of people coming in, especially ones with children, who find out there's only a few minutes left or that the show is already over for the day, and are disappointed? 

Thanks for your thoughts and comments. .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I would also like to agree also, but it mite help the long hours by opening at 11:00 or 12:00. Most people except the diehards usually don't show up until after lunch anyway. Thanks, Rex*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it would be great to keep open longer especially on a Friday, Sat. As for Sunday they like everone else have to head home and some travel long distances to do a show. Some can make it home that day but it cost other an extra nigh lodging also. Later RJD


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello guys, 

As a vendor/manufacturer I love the atmosphere of the shows, and extending the show hours to talk with your clients and other vendors is always a plus...Maybe what these shows need that we find in the EMS/Fire shows we attend...are one-on-one sit-down sessions. IE: "During the show or after that day's show hours are over, a rep. from different vendors come into a separate area and can answer questions or talk with show-goers about their individual problems" I know during the Fall show at York, I didn't have time to answer all the questions from people who came up to my booth. During those two days I don't even think I sat down once, because we were so busy...oh ya, I did...it was during the clinic I gave! We'll, that's ok for me...opening at 9am and closing at 7pm is fine. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

P.S. Hey Rex, would you like to sell your (B) units on the E8 Santa Fe??? 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Except on teardown night, I could see keeping the show open later. 

Rick, you'll find Garden Railroaders are the cream of the crop.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting Question. Besides the show, keep in mind that people want to get together and have dinner. Just talk and enjoy each others company. MLS members try to work out something at every show. What about the vendors. A lot of them would like to go eat with the group. 

SEGRS will have hours of 12-8 on Friday, since it is a work day for the the public. That gives them time to come. It really messes up scheduling the banquet though. On Saturday, Sunday shows. Just keep it in the daytime so groups can get together for the evening. 

Hours are posted for the show for months prior to the show. Who's fault is it if someone shows up right before it closes. 

You can never make everybody happy all of the time. 


David 

PS.. HAGRS will be June 26 & 27 In KC at the usual place. ( the Hall came down to a affordable price)


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I find it intriguing how similar the bridges on the North Table Creek GRR and the Santafe Northern Garden Railroad are.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Great mind's think alike?







Just an observation: When HAGRS opened on Friday at Noon there wasn't a great amount of people waiting to get in. People work on Fridays! They start getting off anywhere from 3:00pm up till around 6:00pm. Now, you can say that, "That's what Saturday is for!" and you'd be correct except that if you want more people to attend on Friday you need to keep the show open at least until 7:00pm and more probably, 8:00pm! I would suggest a "club/exhibitors/dealers" pre-public open time from 1:00 to 3:00pm where the room is completely open to those of us that are helping, exhibiting, selling or are members of a train club. This has the added benefit of incentivising the train club's members to show up early! 
After that, the public shows up at 3:00pm till 8:00pm which allows mommy and daddy to bring the kids over to see the trains! Why do it this way? Simple. Saturday may not work out for some people. Besides, Saturday is the big day for the public and what we want is to bring in people on Friday! As to banquets (or in the case of HAGRS, a meal at a KC restaurant) after 8:00pm allows for the Friday night crowd to disperse somewhat at area restaurants. Besides, if you're hungry you can always get a snack at the concession area at HAGRS to tide you over!


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you are on to a good idea. IMHO if one is going to participate in a show as a vendor, then the primary objective ought to be sales ; the secondary objective to expand the market segment. Having worked in consumer retail (selling non-essential home electronics products) for 11 years earlier in my life, my experience is that evening hours are a must if you want to maximize in-store sales. Banquets and social events are nice to schedule along with these train shows, but what's the priority? Some of my biggest sales in retail were with walk-in customers who arrived later in the business day or evening and who only had a curiosity about a product when they came in…. Yes it makes for a late evening by the time you get back to your house or hotel, but it may help to increase the return on your costs plus the 3 to 5+ day investment (counting prep, travel and unpack afterwards). 

Another consideration - Saturdays are often crowded with chores for many men/families, kids have sports events on Saturdays, and some may like to have time later in the day to enjoy some relaxing hobby interest time at the train show. The show organizers may want to survey their attendees (at the ticket booth) and ask how far they traveled to get there (long distance travelers may not want to stay late to avoid driving in the dark for too long), and/or would they attend if the hours were later.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Vendors & Mfrs... 

I think the main point of being at a show is networking .. making contact with people. I'm not in a position where I could drop $500 at a show, even at best of times, but if I see something I like a lot, I could maybe get that together and come looking for you later. 

A delight meeting you at Marty's Thingy, and certainly nice to see you here in the fora. Next time I'm looking for train batteries and the like, I'm likely to look up Cordless Revolutions. Especially if you're a helpful person around here answering battery and charging questions. Again, that's the point  

(If you haven't figured it out, I'm the barefooted brat.)


----------

